# Flat Back TT Position



## soup67 (Feb 26, 2004)

My back is more rounded than flat while in my TT position. I am working on getting a flatter back, and can visualize what I need to be doing I think (tilting at the pelvis, riding a bit more on the taint) but am having a real hard time holding the position for any length of time while on the gas.

I've extended my reach little as what I perceive to be the correct position stretches me out a bit. Any other suggestions for exercises, stretches or saddle/bar adjustments that might make this position a little more natural? Long slow rides in the position?

I've been working on it for while now, with no real improvement. I always end up back in the old humped-back position when racing.

Thanks,

soup


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Move the saddle forward.


----------



## soup67 (Feb 26, 2004)

Saddle is as far forward as USCF rules allow: Nose is 5cm behind center of BB.

soup


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Have you tried dropping the bars? Too high and you'll be hunched.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm not sure what the current regulations are or what races you're entering, but I think it only applies to NRC or national championship races.

http://www.usacycling.org/forms/uci/UCIBicycleRegulations.pdf

Somebody feel free to contradict me.


----------



## soup67 (Feb 26, 2004)

*I think you are right, . . .*

but I have been trying to comply with that reg, more as a matter of principal than anything else. My thinking is why not set the bike up so that it complies with whatever measurements they might take at Nationals? 

Anyway, what is your rationale for moving the seat forward? How will that help me to get a flatter back? 

Thanks for the input.

soup


----------



## soup67 (Feb 26, 2004)

That was my thinking in extending the reach. Maybe I'll drop the bars (and tilt the saddle nose down?) a little too.



function said:


> Have you tried dropping the bars? Too high and you'll be hunched.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

The hump is caused by the bars being to close. And you can't go down without going forward.

Starnut


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Also, do some core strength work. A friend, former US TT masters winner, is always telling me..."Work on your core strength"...I have done, and it's really starting to help. I'm able to tolerate a lot lower bar position and I think put out more power as I do so. He says that is the single most important factor in turning in a good TT performance: Being as flat, above the waist (and parallel to the road) as possible. He also uses one of those short looking saddles...don't know the brand... but it allows a UCI and USA Cycling legal bike set up will giving him the best possible body position.

I'll be finding out tomorrow and Sunday at this little gem of a TT here in Oregon

http://www.raceacrossoregon.com/deschutes

Don Hanson


----------

